# Corky's Cave...



## CorkysMom (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, not sure how often I'll post here...but for those of you that already know him....here's a couple pictures of Corky on his birthday (this past Saturday)...picture is him w/ his new tunnel he got and his bunny brownie I made him. Those of you that don't already know him, meet my baby...Corky! 

He's a 3 year old Holland Lop, false dwarf weighing in at close to 5 lbs...but he's truly my heart bunny. I developed heart problems about a year before I got him and he actually picked me out....and he is wonderful when I don't feel good, or when my depression that came along w/ all that gets bad....he's the only one that truly gets me thru those times...he just snuggles w/ me, loves me and gives the occassional kiss...he doesn't ask questions....doesn't judge...or ask how he can fix it.....he's just there....letting me soak his lil head with tears and just cry it out til I'm done. He often seems to know before I do when I'm headed for a bout w/ that...as he acts different for a few days ahead of time...just in general gives me less of a hard time. I dunno what I'd do w/o my lil man...thats for sure. 












One of these days I'll get around to posting more pictures of his crew...I need to do updates for my site anyway...uggg, add it to the 'to-do' list! Show season is slowly starting again...so the to-do list gets ignore more at that time..lol 

Corky also has his own fan club following at the shows, they generally ask where he is first...he is also the un-official mascot for my 4h club. 

I love all my babies dearly, but after all we've been thru and continue to go thru...Corky has a VERY special place in my heart.

Anyway...Enjoy


----------



## lemonaxis (Jan 25, 2008)

OMG he is SERIOUSLY gorgeous, he looks so sweet and manly too....lol...bit of a big fellow and in awesome condition.


Its hard to find the time to post pics, but if you can that would be something to look forward to...
I know what you mean by our bunnies helping us through the hard times, they are so unassuming and judgemental...they are just there for us...I see you two have a very special bond. Is he bonded with any of your other buns?


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Corky is absolutely gorgeous....i have always loved that little guy.

I remember being on another forum ages ago,cannot remember which one now since it was quite a while ago,and you had posted about his ordeal and what he had went through,and i remember thinking wow,what a little trooper.Like my Pippi boy,Corky sure was a little fighter 

I know he is one very lucky and special little boy

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

Look at that little face!!! I'm officially in love with him now!


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Yep Cheryl, that was here that you woulda read all that....a month or 2 after I joined....he sure is a trooper, I still thank him often for being so strong and fighting thru all that. 

Lemonaxis-yes is hs bonded w/ a broken tort spayed doe. She's not an overly nice rabbit..lol...thankfully it didn't affect our bond at all, he still very much prefers me over her...after we have our snuggle time and he goes back, she goes NUTS grooming him..she can't stand my smell on him...lol 

Corky also travels w/ me for work etc cuz he'll stop eating if I don't come home at night...when I'm in and out of the hospital for my heart hubby and son have been known to smuggle him in....:biggrin2: I take his playpen, put down a tarp and litterbox and he gets to play whenever I'm at the hotel in the evenings and I always go by at lunch at least for a few to let him potty since he won't potty in his travel home! (even tho its wire bottom...its big for him, but litterbox would take up too much room. 

Thanks Bo-I'm a bit partial to! He's actually visited sorta your neck of the woods...he went to Evansville w/ me......he'll come w/ me to convetion in Nov too altough due to the way conventions run he won't be in the showroom...and we'll prolly be stopping by Evansville again to pick up a friend!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 25, 2008)

There's my gorgeous boy - he is such a hero! I remember when he was smuggled in to hospital to see you 

I got to say, he is looking wonderful (of course). All the travelling must agree with him 

Give him kisses from me

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 25, 2008)

Corky is a living legend. 'Nuff said.:biggrin2:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Hah, Jan, he's been smuggled in more than once... 

Thanks BR-I still look at him sometimes justamazed at the fact he didn't leave me....I'm so glad he didn't....it may sound dumb...but w/ the health issues and depression, I don't think I could make it w/o him right now. 

Take care all....I'll try to get more pics soon!


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2008)

Corky is adorable!:inlove:

So how many bunnies do you have altogether? You mentioned shows, are you a breeder?

I would love to see some more pics of your bunnies!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2008)

I WANT CORKY!

I WANT CORKY!

He would look good with my trio.

Dallas my holland agrees.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 27, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Corky is adorable!:inlove:
> 
> So how many bunnies do you have altogether? You mentioned shows, are you a breeder?
> 
> I would love to see some more pics of your bunnies!


Jade-Sorry...Corky goes no where w/o his mom...hehe, go find your own tort....:duel


Haley-Yes, I raise Hollands, I try to keep it at about 20 adults max, I don't want to get so big I can't socialize them and find them good homes. They are a wonderful breed so socializing comes pretty easy (and is GREAT fun)...but its nice to stay small so I have time to give them all plenty of love daily. Makes it harder to compete at shows w/o tons to bringas hollands are competitive ...but thats ok, I'd rather they get the love than win all the time. I get alot of great comments on how social they are, so its all worthwhile!

I had posted these pics in the breeding/show section but some stuff changed w/ my host and you can't see them now...so here's a couple baby pics, the sable points were about 2 weeks and the torts 3 weeks...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2008)

*CorkysMom wrote: *


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Corky is adorable!:inlove:
> ...


Sable points are my faves for hollands. I would love one. :inlove:So you have to move in too. Maybe I should find a two bedroom place.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 27, 2008)

That is the color I'm working in to try and better...You don't see alot of "clean" ones around here anyway...and I'm getting alot of them...I'm pretty excited with how my program is going....I need to update a bunch of pictures for my site...I currently have 6 SP bucks, and 3 SP does, and one tort that throws sable points...so I'm surrounded by them! :biggrin2:

I'll post when I get some newpics, some of them are already on my site but need updated...you can get your sable point fix at www.corkyscave.net (bucks and does page both) 

ENJOY!


----------



## CorkysMom (Feb 1, 2008)

Updated pics of the babies I posted above...

Sable Points, born 1/7/08













Torts, born 12/31/07: 













Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Haley (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow they are all so beautiful! :inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 2, 2008)

Those babies are just stunning. The pic of the two sable points grooming is way too cute!

Jan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Corky, firstly, is SO handsome! I love his face! He is just too cute; I'm glad he loves you so much!  

And those sable point kits !!!! I'm just meltering! They're ADORABLE! I definitley am going to raise Sable Point Holland Lops at some point in my rabbit habit! 

Emily


----------



## CorkysMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, there really aren't alot of folks actively working in the sable point color that I am aware of...sad cuz I think its beyond gorgeous......what's funny is they aren't working on the color, yet I can't keep them...everyone wants them as fast as I have them!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 5, 2008)

Corky is SOOO cute! I love torts :biggrin2:.

And those babies, oh my goodness! I think I just fell in love with sable points!


----------



## CorkysMom (Feb 5, 2008)

hehe, they seem to have that affect on people. :inlove:


----------



## myLoki (Feb 6, 2008)

*Wow! It's like you're writing this about Loki, Lily and me. My heart bunny Loki is a tort holland, his mate, Lily, is a broken tort lionhead, and she does the same thing!:shock:

t.


CorkysMom wrote: *


> Lemonaxis-yes is hs bonded w/ a broken tort spayed doe. She's not an overly nice rabbit..lol...thankfully it didn't affect our bond at all, he still very much prefers me over her...after we have our snuggle time and he goes back, she goes NUTS grooming him..she can't stand my smell on him...lol


----------



## CorkysMom (Feb 7, 2008)

More baby bunny pics!!!! My son was cleaning out his closet and came across this basket and thought we should take some baby pics...so ....we did! Enjoy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, I can tell I'm gonna be peaking at this blog quite a bit. I have a holland as well and he's a goofball and he's so sweet.

Those babes are so adorable! I hope to see tons more.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 7, 2008)

Man theyre gorgeous we buns. Corky sounds like a really great bun


----------



## CorkysMom (Feb 8, 2008)

All I can say Angel is...HOLLANDS RULE! :biggrin2:



Thanks Pep, I may be a bit partial, but yes, Corky is great... :inlove:


----------

